# Chibi Konan



## sharinganDeViL (Jan 17, 2008)

chibi Konan...

it's been a while for me to draw chibis...




Van Halen - I (Remastered)


----------



## Yue (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice colouring~She's cute


----------



## BVB (Jan 17, 2008)

adorable :]


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 17, 2008)

shes so cute nd its a very good


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 17, 2008)

Aw, what a sweet little angel. The purple under his chin's a little odd to me, but all the other colors are lovely. The wide eyes are cute and the paper wings are nicely done, as is the origami flower in her hair.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww, she looks so cute. Although it's kind of sad knowing that she used to smile like that. I hope she does one more time before she dies.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2008)

Great job.  I'm not sure why her lips are purple, is it lipstick?  I could understand that, kids are always playing around with make-up.  I love the wings and how there are pieces of paper floating in the background.  Plus rep for a great job, and keep up the great work!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 18, 2008)

*saves on desktop*


----------



## Ayana (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome art. 
Konan...


----------



## Empress (Jan 18, 2008)

omg that's so good! I love the colors and she's so cute X3


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats pretty good.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

She is adorable


----------



## Hikarabita (Jan 18, 2008)

that's lovely. i like it very much, she looks so cute ;>.


----------



## No Shit (Jan 18, 2008)

So cute =).


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 18, 2008)

she's so cute..and plushy. XD

nice job.


----------



## Elle (Jan 18, 2008)

Very cute, love the shading of the hair and the origami flower and the 'sparkle' in her eye.


----------



## Tefax (Jan 18, 2008)

awwww, so cute  I love the colouring, very amazing job


----------



## Durge (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice.....+Rep


----------



## Uchiha:Itachi (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Jan 20, 2008)

omg that is soooo adorable


----------



## Mobius (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats really cute. I love the wings, it looks really good, and the shading is really well done also. A background would be awesome to see at some point, but isnt necessary.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 20, 2008)

thats so cute


----------



## Denji (Jan 20, 2008)

Aww, she looks so sweet! I love the blush on her cheeks, and the paper wings/cloak look very nice!


----------



## Blood+ (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good!!!!


----------



## origami.sanity (Jan 20, 2008)

I love the slightly mischievous glint in her eyes, and the make-up is lovely. Great job.


----------



## Jhaeldia (Jan 22, 2008)

awwwwwwww it's so cute


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 22, 2008)

thats cute nice job


----------



## Luffy-Kaizokuou (Jan 22, 2008)

thats awsome! i wish i could do that lol and btw what program did you use to color it?


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 23, 2008)

So cute! So lovely! I got no words to describe it.


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Jan 23, 2008)

She's absolutely adorable! Great colouring.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, not bad, not bad at all. Nice how you included the paper wings


----------



## sharinganDeViL (Jan 23, 2008)

Luffy-Kaizokuou said:


> thats awsome! i wish i could do that lol and btw what program did you use to color it?



I use a Japanese painting software called SAI.
it's a freeware right now... maybe you can find the translated version of this program on the net.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 23, 2008)

heh That's cute. Good coloring!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 24, 2008)

i really like wings. good job


----------



## Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

That is so kawaii.


----------



## sharinganDeViL (Jan 26, 2008)

thank you for nominating this into the January fanart's...

never realized bout it until wile ago...


and very much thank you for voting for my work too... ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

Great Konan chibi! She looks very innocent and cute with those big shiny eyes rosy cheeks  Great coloring and shading on her face and hair, and her wings of paper look great!


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 26, 2008)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## yamoto (Jan 27, 2008)

that look very good


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jan 27, 2008)

X3 So Kawaii!!!! Love it!!!


----------

